# Massive Boston haul...pic heavy



## The Biz Wiz (Nov 9, 2008)

Last week I was in Boston and I did some massive MAC and other cosmetics hauling.
MAC hauls are from the CCO in Wrentham, MAC store on Newbury and a Macys counter.

*CCO haul:*
116 Blush Brush, 188 Small Duo Fibre Face Brush, Prep + Prime Face, Fix+, Mineralize Skin Finish - Light Flush, Pigment - Sweet Sienna, Pigment - Circa Plum, Mineralize Eye Shadow - Earthly Riches, Eyeshadows - Poison Pen, Signed, Sealed, Pen 'n' Pink, Paint Pot - Girl Friendly, Shadesticks – Silverblau, Gracious Me, Lipglasses – Nico, Perky, Dual Edge Eye Pencil - Fab Orchid/Dash Lily.


Taken at the hotel:









  Taken at home - all laid out:




*
Macys haul:*
M·A·C Eyeshadows – Vanilla, Yogurt, M·A·C Lipglass - Viva Glam VI Special Edition, M·A·C Pearlglide Liner – Rave, M·A·C Lipstick - Speed Dial (Cremesheen), M·A·C Pencil Sharpener


Taken at the hotel:






Taken at home, all laid out:





*MAC store on Newbury haul:*
Pro Palette Small x 2, M·A·C Adoring Carmine - Rose Lips, Lipgelée – Moonstone, 109 Small Contour Brush, Eyeshadows: Girlie, Cranberry, Da Bling, Sweet Lust, Beauty Market, Beautiful Iris, Brush Cleanser, Matte Creme – Matte, Studio Fix - C3, Mineralize Blush – Gentle, Blot Powder – Medium, Mineralize Skinfinish – Petticoat, Shadestick - Pink Couture, Dazzleglass - Baby Sparks, Eyeshadow - Illegal Cargo (Back To MAC)

Taken at the hotel:





Taken at home, all laid out:





All of it together:





Other cosmetics, non MAC:





And finally my new, very cute, Specktra/Sephora inspired brush holder:





A couple of things in the hotel pictures were for my sister so they don't show up on the at home pictures.
Also my friend bought two pigments also, and we plan on splitting the four pigments between us.


Enjoy (I know I enjoyed the hauling enormously)


----------



## nikki (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!  That's an awesome haul!!!!


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 9, 2008)

Can you become my BFF so we can split pigment jars together ?!?! <3
Lovely haul!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 9, 2008)

*faints*

Wow.  Amazing!  I hope you enjoy Light Flush MSF as much as I do, it's gorgeous.


----------



## nunu (Nov 9, 2008)

Awesome haul, enjoy!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 9, 2008)

Wonderful haul! Enjoy!


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_Can you become my BFF so we can split pigment jars together ?!?! <3
Lovely haul!_

 
Hehe sure


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*faints*

Wow.  Amazing!  I hope you enjoy Light Flush MSF as much as I do, it's gorgeous._

 
Oh yes, I absolutely love the colour.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh wow! You got so many goodies, have fun playing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and T4P


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 9, 2008)

Great Haul! Enjoy =)


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 10, 2008)

Enjoy your new goodies.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow this is an amazing haul! Enjoy all of your new goodies!


----------



## makeba (Nov 10, 2008)

Great Day in the MOrning!!!! You hauled big TIME!!! its all soo lovely


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 10, 2008)

wow! lol


----------



## blinkymei (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW! very nice haul, you found the 188 brush at a CCO, great deal... how much was it for?


----------



## hege (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow! That's a lot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_WOW! very nice haul, you found the 188 brush at a CCO, great deal... how much was it for?_

 
The 188 brush was $24, I think it's around $34 at MAC.
My friend bought the 187 brush, but I don't remember how much it was.


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love all my new goodies.


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 10, 2008)

Woooow! 
Enjoy all the goodies!


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 10, 2008)

oh wow someone went all out.. love it all


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 10, 2008)

so jealous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

Best Haul ever!!!


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow!

You should have let me know you were coming to Boston! We could've gone shopping together.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I hope you had fun! Was everyone nice? The lovelies at the MAC store are my favorite MAs. They're always so sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## christineeee_ (Nov 10, 2008)

holy crap! awesome haul!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 10, 2008)

VERY VERY Impressive..love all the new stuff!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 11, 2008)

What a sweet, sweet haul!! I love it >_<


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow this is making me really want to go SHOP! Even though I can't and shouldn't :-D


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 11, 2008)

great haul.......


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Nov 11, 2008)

Lovely haul!! So many great items.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow that is a massive haul there.  And I just love the Sephora inspired holder.  I have seen it with marbles but that is just brilliant that you thought to use rice.  Hell, even beans will do.  I enjoyed looking at that and at the same time, I am green with envy, lol


----------



## snowtire (Nov 15, 2008)

love your haul and your brush holder!!!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 15, 2008)

Great haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the colors, excellent choice I think


----------



## Susanne (Nov 15, 2008)

Great haul!! Enjoy!


----------



## VixenV (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey I know this post is about 2 years old , however I'm a local looking for a cheaper alternative to shop Mac, I was wondering is the cco store in Wrentham that you went to in the outlet that has like the Coach stores & stuff? Also, how much of a discount do you get shopping there versus a Mac store or Macy's counter. 


Thank you so much!


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow lots of awesome stuff! Enjoy all of it!


----------



## mirauk (Mar 14, 2010)

nice haul... enjoy all your goodies!!!

I'm painfully waiting for the day I can attack Florida's CCOs


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 14, 2010)

Amazing haul, I just showed it to my BF to prove to him that I'm not that bad. 

Also, I had no idea that Petticoat was still available at regular stores, I'm so excited now.


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow what a haul.


----------



## shannyn92 (Mar 14, 2010)

wow! amazing haul, im very jealous


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Mar 16, 2010)

amazing haul


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Enjoy your haul!


----------



## candaces (Mar 17, 2010)

VERY nice!!!!!


----------



## Civies (Mar 17, 2010)

So jealous because you got sweet sienna pigment and those brushes at the cco! Hope your wallet isn't hurting too much


----------

